# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشاوره سیب ترش خوبه؟؟؟؟

## Mohammad.javad

سلام
خیلی نیاز به مشاور دارم با توجه به زمانی که باقی مونده.
لطفا کسایی که با موسسه سیب ترش بودند نظرشونو بگن؟
میرهلی چطور؟خوبه؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohammad.javad


سلام
خیلی نیاز به مشاور دارم با توجه به زمانی که باقی مونده.
لطفا کسایی که با موسسه سیب ترش بودند نظرشونو بگن؟
میرهلی چطور؟خوبه؟


اصلن!یک کنکورم با اونا خراب شد 

مشاور فقط حضوری به ریسکی که میکنی نمیارزه چون تایم میخواد تشخیص بدی خوبه یا نه*

----------


## ainz

به نظرم مشاور نگیر 
تا بیاد شناخت ازت پیدا کنه طول میکشه
سوالی داشتی همینجا از بچه ها بپرس کمکت میکنن
من هم مشاور حضوری گرفتم هم انلاین 
فقط خودت میتونی به خودت کمک کنی 
من اگر مشاوره نمیگرفتم الان پشت کنکور نبودم
همیشه اون کارایی رو که خودم تصمیم گرفتم و روش خودم بوده بهتر بوده

----------


## mh81

منابع و یه سری اصول برنامه ریزی و مطالب مشاوره ای دیگه که نیاز داری از انجمن و یا کانال های مشاوره تلگرامی میتونی پیدا کنی
بنظرم بهترین کسی که ازت شناخت داره و میتونه برنامه مناسب بنویسه خودتی. اینو تجربه خودم و اطرافیانم ثابت کرده
اگه هم بحث پیگیری و پایبندی به برنامس میتونی به یکی از اعضای خانوادت بگی ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تستاتو هر روز چک کنن تا یجورایی جدی تر بخونی.

----------


## nrg_MOH

با نظر همه ی دوستان مخالفم. یک ماه هست که با اقای امیر موسوی از گروه سیب ترش مشاوره گرفتم و به حدی کارام داره مرتب و با اصول پیش میره که حد نداره. واقعا مشاور کمک میکنه من میخاستم مشاور بگیرم اما اومدم نظر بچه های اینجا رو خوندم منصرف شدم و کل مهر تا دی ماهم ****** رفت اونقد که ازمون خطاهای بیجا کردم . مشاور بگیر با سیب ترش و به نظر من که فوق العاده برای خودم مفید بوده

----------


## mh81

> با نظر همه ی دوستان مخالفم. یک ماه هست که با اقای امیر موسوی از گروه سیب ترش مشاوره گرفتم و به حدی کارام داره مرتب و با اصول پیش میره که حد نداره. واقعا مشاور کمک میکنه من میخاستم مشاور بگیرم اما اومدم نظر بچه های اینجا رو خوندم منصرف شدم و کل مهر تا دی ماهم ****** رفت اونقد که ازمون خطاهای بیجا کردم . مشاور بگیر با سیب ترش و به نظر من که فوق العاده برای خودم مفید بوده


اولین کسی هستی که میشنوم از سیب ترش راضی بوده
بنظرم الان تایم مناسبی برای همچین ریسکی نیس

خوشحالم که اوضاعت بهتر شده ولی من همچنان سر حرفم هستم که مشاور حداقلش برای من و اطرافیانم و درکل اکثر درسخونایی که ازشون خبر دارم خیلی تاثیری نداشته و گاهی اوقات حتی ضرر هم رسونده. درست مثل مشاور پارسالم!

----------


## mh81

یکی از اصلی ترین دلایلش هم اینه که مشاورا اکثرا دنبال پولن و بدون شناخت کافی از شاگرد میان برنامه مینویسن و بعضا( مخصوصا مشاورای مجازی حتی کوچکترین پیگیری هم نمیکنن)

 یه روانشناس حرفه ای رو مخصوصا برای پشت کنکوریا ترجیح میدم( البته این حرفم ربطی به سوال استارتر نداره)
چون که بشخصه اکثر دلایل کم کاریام بخاطر فشار های روانی و عدم کنترل بحران های روحیه.

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*دوست گرامی مشاور یعنی کسی که در دانشگاه در درجه اول روانشناسی خونده و در درجه دوم رشته مشاوره بقیه اینا که میبینی هیچکدومشون مشاور نیستن طرف تا یه پزشکی قبول میشه میاد مشاوره میده حالا بهش بگو تو چیزی از نظریه های یادگیری یا آموزش یا تستای تشخیصی میدونی ؟!! الان هر کی چهار تا حرف قلمبه و غلیظ از تو اینستاگرام میبینه و چهار تا سرفصل و ضریب پیدا میکنه میشه مشاور اونم مشاوره به هر تعداد بیشتر بهتر صد تا دویست تا پونصد تا در صورتیکه یه مشاور اکر بخواد با شاگرداش دائم در ارتباط باشه و اونارو زیر نظر داشته باشه و به تناسب هر کس برنامه بده و تکلیف بخواد حداکثر در سال میتونه با بیست یا سی نفر کار کنه .بچه هام که تا میبینن طرف یه رشته دهن پر کن قبول شده یا یه قیافه و هیکل یا سروزبونی داره دیگه قسمت استدلال و منطقشون هنگ میکنه و نمیبینن  که هر کی که تونست یه بار یه مسیررو با موفقیت طی کنه که دلیل نمیشه راه بلد مسیر باشه مثل اینکه شما یه بار بتونی تا قله دماوند بری و از فرداش یه عده راه بندازی دنبال خودت بشی لیدر کوهنوردی تازه این دسته که حداقل خودشون یه بار این مسیرو رفتن یه چیزایی بلدن اما فقط همون روش هایی رو بلدن که برای خودشون جواب داده و ممکنه این روش ها برای بقیه اصلا مضر هم باشه یه دسته دیگم داریم که حتی این مسیرم نرفتن و به واسطه خط و خال و چشم و ابرو و ناوک مژگان مشاور شدن پس اگه خواستی مشاور بگیری برو سراغ کسی که مدرک دانشگاهی داره بعلاوه اینکه کارش هم خوبه*
پی نوشت : نمونه این یه شبه مشاورا همین رتبه یک امسال که اولش به بچه ها یه چیزی میگفت الان که سیبیلش چرب شده یه چیز دیگه میگه بعد بچه ها افسارشون رو دست این قبیل افراد میدن

----------


## mahdi_artur

جالبه مشاور خودم سال اولی که کنکور دادم یک خانم روان شناس بود که مشخص نبود با چه رتبه ای خودش قبول شده ولی حسابی سابقه کاری داشت و دفتر دستکی راه انداخته بود در شهر ما (با تبلیغات، خرید رتبه های برتر مدرسه مون و هزار کثافت کاری دیگر...)
از همان روز اول مشخص بود هیچی از کنکور حالیش نمیشه و صرفا بحث های عنگیزشی میکرد و حتی به خودش زحمت نمیداد برنامه بنویسه برامون (نوچه هایی اطرافش بودن که اونا این کارو انجام میدادن، برنامه بسیار کلی مینوشتن مثلا در این حد که این ساعت ریاضی بخون و 40 تست بزن، بعدا برنامه رو بهش نشون میدادن و اون تایید میکرد و تمام)

در کشور ما مشاور خوب، مشاوری هست که زیر خروارها خاک خفته باشه! (مگر این که جسد آن مشاور واقعا به یک نفر کمک کرده باشه)
 نه مدرک فلان رشته را داشتن لزوما باعث میشه یه مشاور خوب باشه و نه قبولی در رشته خاص، همه این ها کشکه، دانش آموزان با سطح علمی قوی و یا با سطح علمی ضعیف ولی اراده قوی به صورت خودکار خودشون راه درست رو پیدا می کنند و یاد میگیرن و دانش آموز ضعیف که درس نمیخواند هم با هزار مشاور و کلاس و کتاب هیچ تغییری نخواهد کرد. این روز ها که تعداد مشاوران از تعداد کنکوری ها بیشتر شده به هیچ عنوان آینده خودتون رو دست هیچ مشاور اسم در کرده و نکرده ای نسپارید. هم خودتون پشیمون میشید هم اون مشاور که چرا آینده شما رو خراب کرده. (البته هیچ مشاوری از این که آینده شما رو به گـوه کشیده و نابود کرده پشیمون نیست چون الان داره آینده یک عده دیگه رو به لجـن میکشه و سرش شلوغه...)

فرصت کردین این تاپیک رو هم بخونید کامل تر توضیح دادم=
چرا مشاور نگیریم؟ (بحث و بررسی جامع)

اون دسته از افرادی هم که با حرف های من مخالفن لطفا تاپیک بالا رو بخونن (به ویژه نتیجه گیری انتهای بحث رو)

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nrg_MOH


با نظر همه ی دوستان مخالفم. یک ماه هست که با اقای امیر موسوی از گروه سیب ترش مشاوره گرفتم و به حدی کارام داره مرتب و با اصول پیش میره که حد نداره. واقعا مشاور کمک میکنه من میخاستم مشاور بگیرم اما اومدم نظر بچه های اینجا رو خوندم منصرف شدم و کل مهر تا دی ماهم ****** رفت اونقد که ازمون خطاهای بیجا کردم . مشاور بگیر با سیب ترش و به نظر من که فوق العاده برای خودم مفید بوده


امیر موسوی خودمون؟*

----------


## Rubiker

بنده خدا اومد یه سوال کرد :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

بر عکس دوستان به نظر من کسایی که مشاوره و روانشناسی خوندن اصلا بدرد کنکور نمیخورن. اکثرشون به طرز وحشتناکی از مرحله پرتن و عملا هیچی از کنکور حالیشون نیست.
بهترین مشاور ها همون دانشجوی های رشته های تاپ هستن. اما با یک سری شرایط. اول از همه اینکه حتما مشاور رو به شکل ((حضوری)) و از شهر خودتون انتخاب کنید. و در موردش تحقیق کنید ببینید اون آموزشگاهی که توش کار میکنه چجوریاست و یا در مورد سوابقشون میتونید تحقیق کنید. ترجیحا با دانشجو های چُ.س ترم هم مشاوره بر ندارید چون تجربه ندادن و عملا شما براشون حکم موش آزمایشگاهی دارید و روی شما آزمون و خطا و کسب تجربه میکنن

----------


## Amir_H80

در مورد مشاورهاش اطلاعات زیادی ندارم اما در مورد خود کانال:
مصاحبه با رتبه برترهاش ویس های طولانی و به درد نخوری هستن که اکثراً نزدیک یک ساعت هستن و هیچ نکته ای هم ندارند
اما برای من 30 درصد ویس ها و ویدئوهای کانال واقعاً مفید و کمک کننده بود ، به خصوص بررسی منابع و روش مطالعه که خود مردوخی ارائه میده ، نه سایر مشاورها
یک نکته ای هم درباره مشاوره و روانشناسی بگم اینکه حالا روانشناس از کنکور سردرنمیاره رو تا حد زیادی موافقم اما وسواس ها و درگیری های ذهنی در زمان کنکور رو صرفاً یک روانشناس بالینی کارکشته یا روانپزشک میتونه درمان کنه و رتبه برتر کنکور هیچی در این موارد حالیش نیست

----------


## hediyeh80

> با نظر همه ی دوستان مخالفم. یک ماه هست که با اقای امیر موسوی از گروه سیب ترش مشاوره گرفتم و به حدی کارام داره مرتب و با اصول پیش میره که حد نداره. واقعا مشاور کمک میکنه من میخاستم مشاور بگیرم اما اومدم نظر بچه های اینجا رو خوندم منصرف شدم و کل مهر تا دی ماهم ****** رفت اونقد که ازمون خطاهای بیجا کردم . مشاور بگیر با سیب ترش و به نظر من که فوق العاده برای خودم مفید بوده


 سلام اقای موسوی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## hediyeh80

عه اشتب شد  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> 
> امیر موسوی خودمون؟*


نه عامو 
امیر محاله این کارو کنه (شایدم کرد)
منظورش یکی دیگست


امیرحسین موسوی منظورشه فک کنم

چون میخام تبلیغ نشه براش اسم کاملشو مخفی کردم

----------


## mh81

> در مورد مشاورهاش اطلاعات زیادی ندارم اما در مورد خود کانال:
> مصاحبه با رتبه برترهاش ویس های طولانی و به درد نخوری هستن که اکثراً نزدیک یک ساعت هستن و هیچ نکته ای هم ندارند
> اما برای من 30 درصد ویس ها و ویدئوهای کانال واقعاً مفید و کمک کننده بود ، به خصوص بررسی منابع و روش مطالعه که خود مردوخی ارائه میده ، نه سایر مشاورها
> یک نکته ای هم درباره مشاوره و روانشناسی بگم اینکه حالا روانشناس از کنکور سردرنمیاره رو تا حد زیادی موافقم اما وسواس ها و درگیری های ذهنی در زمان کنکور رو صرفاً یک روانشناس بالینی کارکشته یا روانپزشک میتونه درمان کنه و رتبه برتر کنکور هیچی در این موارد حالیش نیست


دقیقا
 روانشناس خیلی میتونه کمک کنه به کاهش فشارای روحی
چیزی که مشاورای کنکور(اکثرا) بارشون نیس

----------


## Metanoia

سال پیش رو بخاطر این احمق ها از دست دادم 
ازشون نمیگذرم حیف پول بابام 
طرف هیچی حالیش نبود و تنها بخاطر اینکه داشت دندون شهید میخوند برام برنامه میچید 
سال دهم 10 ساعت درس خوندم بدون فایده و انقدر از درس متنفر شدم که تا چند ماه پیش نتونستم درس بخونم . 
گفت آزمون شرکت نکنم که آزمون های دوزاری شون رو بدم و عملا یه درصد هم فایده نداشت 
خلاصه همشون کلاه بردارن 
سمتشون نرو 
اون یارو مردوخی هم معلوم نیست با خودش چندچنده یه بار دندون میخونه یه بار دارو یه بار خوانندست ،مشاوره بابا بیخیال

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*مشکل دقیقا از اونجایی شروع میشه که بچه ها اصلا نمیدونن وظیفه اصلی مشاور چی هست . وقتی شما تو کشوری زندگی کنید که تنها ماشینی که توش هست پرایده اگر یکی بیاد بگه پراید ماشین نیست بنز ماشینه معلومه که هیچ کس منظورش رو نمیفهمه . این به اصطلاح مشاور ها دارن آسون ترین کار مشاوره رو به داوطلب ها ارائه میدن و برای همین هم این قسمت آسون رو اغراق آمیز بزرگش کردن که بچه ها فکر کنن مشاوره کنکور یعنی معرفی منابع واین فصلو نخون و اون فصلو اول بخون و تغذیه کنکوری چیه و چرت و پرت و داستان انگیزشی تعریف کردن اما کار اصلی یک مشاور خبره و دارای تحصیلات آکادمیک که شغلش مشاوره تحصیلی هست نه هر کسی که مدرک روانشناسی داره این که یک سال تمام در لحظه به لحظه مسیر دائما شاگردش رو پایش کنه و هر جا که مشکلی برای شاگردش پیش اومد اون مشکل رو ریشه یابی کنه و با روش ها و راه حل های علمی و آکادمیک اونو رفع کنه . آیا به نظر شما این کار از یک بچه 20 ساله که خودش پر از مشکل و نپختگی هست بر میاد ؟ خود این دانشجوی به اصطلاح مشاور در حالی میخواد مشکل شاگردش رو حل کنه که روزا تو کافی شاپ های اطراف دانشگاه مشغول خالی کردن عقده های یک سال درس خوندن هست و ممکنه همون ترم مشروط هم شده باشه . دوست گرامی شما اگر تعریفت از مشاور کسی هست که بیاد بهت بگه کدوم منبع زیست بهتره یا روزی چند ساعت چه درسی بخونی یا کدوم آزمون بری یا کی جمع بندی کنی و چیو جمه بندی کنی هزینش چند ساعت زمان و چند گیگا بایت اینترنت هست تا ظرف یک هفته معلوماتت با همین مشاور ها برابری کنه اما اگر دنبال مشاوری هستی که بفهمه چرا با اینکه با کوهی از آرزو شروع به درس خوندن کردی اما الان نمیتونی لای کتاب رو باز کنی شما احتیاج به یک روانشناس و روانکاو داری که در حیطه آموزش سابقه کار داره و اون موقع متوجه خواهی شد که مشکل اصلی شما از کتاب زیست یا معلم عربی یا آزمون قلم چی نبوده و مثلا استرس بی نهایت داری یا وسواس فکری داری و یا افسردگی داری یا ممکنه خانوادت باعث بوجود آورنده مشکلاتی برای شما شدن و بیاد به شما راه حل های علمی و عملی استاندارد بده نه کارایی که خودش تو فقط یک سال کنکور انجام داده . اگر کسی یه تجربه ناموفق مشاوره با یک روانشناس داشته نباید حقیقت رو زیر سوال ببره خوب همونطور که معلم بیسواد داریم روانشناسی بی سواد هم داریم مگه الان تعداد زیادی معلم کنکوری معروف تو این موسسات نداریم که اگر خودشون تو کنکور شرکت کنن درس تخصصیشون رو نمیتونن بالای 50 بزنن پس بیایم بگیم اصلا معلم به درد نمیخوره ؟!!!!!!اگر یک عده دانشجو و آدم بیکار برای درآوردن پول راحت و بی دردسر اومدن جای روانشناس ها رو گرفتن مشکل ازروانشناس و  روانشناسی نیست شما برای یک مشکل کوچک بری روانشناسی باید برات چندین جلسه 45 دقیقه ای وقت بذاره که ریشه مشکلت رو پیدا کنه ولی یه مشاور تو یه هفته به چند هزار دانش آموز مشاوره میده بدون اینکه حتی به درستی اسم دانش آموز رو بدونه  بالاخره از بین این چند هزار نفرم 4 تا دانش آموز درسخون پیدا میشن که رتبه بیارن بعد مشاوره دو تا سلفی باهاشون میگیره میگه اینا شاگرد من بودن در حالی که تا 4 ماه پیش حتی اسم شاگردم نمیدونسته 
*

----------


## mojtabamessi

بجای مشاور کلاس خوب ثبت نام کن هفته ب هفته پیش برو باهاش مفید تره

----------


## Mohammad.javad

> *مشکل دقیقا از اونجایی شروع میشه که بچه ها اصلا نمیدونن وظیفه اصلی مشاور چی هست . وقتی شما تو کشوری زندگی کنید که تنها ماشینی که توش هست پرایده اگر یکی بیاد بگه پراید ماشین نیست بنز ماشینه معلومه که هیچ کس منظورش رو نمیفهمه . این به اصطلاح مشاور ها دارن آسون ترین کار مشاوره رو به داوطلب ها ارائه میدن و برای همین هم این قسمت آسون رو اغراق آمیز بزرگش کردن که بچه ها فکر کنن مشاوره کنکور یعنی معرفی منابع واین فصلو نخون و اون فصلو اول بخون و تغذیه کنکوری چیه و چرت و پرت و داستان انگیزشی تعریف کردن اما کار اصلی یک مشاور خبره و دارای تحصیلات آکادمیک که شغلش مشاوره تحصیلی هست نه هر کسی که مدرک روانشناسی داره این که یک سال تمام در لحظه به لحظه مسیر دائما شاگردش رو پایش کنه و هر جا که مشکلی برای شاگردش پیش اومد اون مشکل رو ریشه یابی کنه و با روش ها و راه حل های علمی و آکادمیک اونو رفع کنه . آیا به نظر شما این کار از یک بچه 20 ساله که خودش پر از مشکل و نپختگی هست بر میاد ؟ خود این دانشجوی به اصطلاح مشاور در حالی میخواد مشکل شاگردش رو حل کنه که روزا تو کافی شاپ های اطراف دانشگاه مشغول خالی کردن عقده های یک سال درس خوندن هست و ممکنه همون ترم مشروط هم شده باشه . دوست گرامی شما اگر تعریفت از مشاور کسی هست که بیاد بهت بگه کدوم منبع زیست بهتره یا روزی چند ساعت چه درسی بخونی یا کدوم آزمون بری یا کی جمع بندی کنی و چیو جمه بندی کنی هزینش چند ساعت زمان و چند گیگا بایت اینترنت هست تا ظرف یک هفته معلوماتت با همین مشاور ها برابری کنه اما اگر دنبال مشاوری هستی که بفهمه چرا با اینکه با کوهی از آرزو شروع به درس خوندن کردی اما الان نمیتونی لای کتاب رو باز کنی شما احتیاج به یک روانشناس و روانکاو داری که در حیطه آموزش سابقه کار داره و اون موقع متوجه خواهی شد که مشکل اصلی شما از کتاب زیست یا معلم عربی یا آزمون قلم چی نبوده و مثلا استرس بی نهایت داری یا وسواس فکری داری و یا افسردگی داری یا ممکنه خانوادت باعث بوجود آورنده مشکلاتی برای شما شدن و بیاد به شما راه حل های علمی و عملی استاندارد بده نه کارایی که خودش تو فقط یک سال کنکور انجام داده . اگر کسی یه تجربه ناموفق مشاوره با یک روانشناس داشته نباید حقیقت رو زیر سوال ببره خوب همونطور که معلم بیسواد داریم روانشناسی بی سواد هم داریم مگه الان تعداد زیادی معلم کنکوری معروف تو این موسسات نداریم که اگر خودشون تو کنکور شرکت کنن درس تخصصیشون رو نمیتونن بالای 50 بزنن پس بیایم بگیم اصلا معلم به درد نمیخوره ؟!!!!!!اگر یک عده دانشجو و آدم بیکار برای درآوردن پول راحت و بی دردسر اومدن جای روانشناس ها رو گرفتن مشکل ازروانشناس و  روانشناسی نیست شما برای یک مشکل کوچک بری روانشناسی باید برات چندین جلسه 45 دقیقه ای وقت بذاره که ریشه مشکلت رو پیدا کنه ولی یه مشاور تو یه هفته به چند هزار دانش آموز مشاوره میده بدون اینکه حتی به درستی اسم دانش آموز رو بدونه  بالاخره از بین این چند هزار نفرم 4 تا دانش آموز درسخون پیدا میشن که رتبه بیارن بعد مشاوره دو تا سلفی باهاشون میگیره میگه اینا شاگرد من بودن در حالی که تا 4 ماه پیش حتی اسم شاگردم نمیدونسته 
> *


راستش من تا قبل مشکلات زیادی اعم از افسردگی داشتم خداروشکر خیلی بهتر شدم الان فقط نمی دونم ازکجا و چجوری شروع کنم.
منابع رو کامل دارم ولی از کلاسا و آزمونا عقب افتادم. به خاطر همین می خواستم یه مشاور خوب بگیرم ولی همینجوری که میگین و خودم تجربه کردم آدم خودش بهتر از هرکسی دیگه ای میدونه و می‌تونه تصمیم بگیره مخصوصا من که دوست ندارم کسی برام تصمیم بگیره!
من می خواستم واسه مهلت باقی مونده این استراتژی رو پیش بگیرم:
فعلا تا عید برنامه ۵۰روزه استاد افشار رو جلو ببرم(زیاد شروع صفری نیستم درسته تا عید کمتر از ۵۰ روز مونده ولی میتونم)
و برای آزمون هم هرهفته از خودم با لرنیتو آزمون بگیرم خوبه؟
فقط میتونین راهنماییم کنید که کی درسا رو تموم کنم و برم سراغ جمع بندی؟!

----------


## Mohammad.javad

> بجای مشاور کلاس خوب ثبت نام کن هفته ب هفته پیش برو باهاش مفید تره


از الان ؟
تاجایی که میدونم همه کلاسا از تابستون یا مهر شروع شدن ! و اصن کلاسیم از الان شروع بشه تا کنکور میتونه منو بکشه بالا؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

چقدر قشنگ و سمبلیک و شیک و تر و تمیز حرف میزنن دوستان
"مشاور خوب باید لحظه به لحظه دانش آموز خودش رو پایش کنه"
کاملا موافقم، مشاور خوب بهتر است رفع اشکال کند تا ایجاد نیاز و بازاریابی برای موسسات مختلف و ... (سخن آخر تاپیک چرا مشاور نگیریم)
اوکی. عالی.
حالا از این مدل مشاوران حداقل 10 مشاور خوب مثال بزنید که این شرایط که گفتید رو داشته باشه 
و در کنارش
1- خودش رتبه حداقل زیر 10000 کشوری در زمینه کنکور داشته باشه، لااقل طوری نباشه که دانش آموزان برن پیش روان شناسی که n سال پشت کنکور برای قبولی پزشکی نشسته ولی قبول نشده و به ناچار تو این زمینه تحصیل کرده و الان مطرح شده، بقول شما اگر دانشجوی پزشکی بیکار داریم که عقده هاشو به هر نحو میخواد خالی کنه قطعا روان شناس اینچنینی هم باید داشته باشیم که با رتبه درپیت و تحصیل در پیام نور پشت کوه بخواد عقده های خودش رو سر بچه های کنکوری خالی کند. البته با احترام به تمام روان شناسان عزیز. حداقل اون زجری که بچه ها برای رسیدن به یک رتبه خوب باید حدود یک سال و بیشتر تحمل کند رو کمی چشیده باشه تا بدانیم صرفا حرف های مجلسی نمیزند و خودش پای کار بوده و هست. همانطور که ما از اساتید کنکوری با ادعای "ریاضی فقط 100 با من" انتظار داریم خودشان سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کنند و ریاضی رو 100 بزنند یا لااقل بالای 80 پاسخ بدن، از یک مشاور تحصیلی خوب هم انتظار داریم خودش لااقل یک بار این مسیر رو با موفقیت طی کرده باشد تا مطمئن شویم مشاور تحصیلی که توصیه ها و راهنمایی هایش باعث باز شدن لای کتاب های درسی می شود خودش حال باز کردن لای کتاب های درسی و کنکوری خودش رو داشته.

2- یک حداقلی از کنکور و برنامه ریزی بلد باشه و حرف هاش مثل بعضی ها فقط شعار نباشه اینطور نباشه که وقتی بچه ها باهاش مشاوره خصوصی گرفتند تازه گندش در بیاد و همه بفهمند فقط وویس های کانالش بدرد بخور بود و بس. یا حداقل بلد باشه فصل 4 زیست دهم چه عنوانی داره (آخه خیلی از این روان شناسان عزیز اصلا نمیدونن زیست چیه؟ سلول کجای زیست اومده؟) و مطالعه ریز مطالب هر فصل به چه نحوی باشه. نه این که صرفا بگه برو 40 عدد تست بزن و بیا تا ببینم چرا لای کتابت رو باز نکردی. مگر لای کتاب باز نکردن فقط ناشی از حوصله نداشتن و خسته شدن و وسواس و ... است؟ مگر زیست آزمون را خراب کردن فقط به این دلیل است که طرف با پدر مادرش مشکل پیدا کرده شب آزمون؟ 
3- در سال کمتر از 20-30 دانش آموز بگیره و براش بصرفه این کار یا به بیان ملموس، اطرافش پر نباشه از نوچه ها و پادو های تازه کار. امیدوارم متوجه باشید پایش لحظه به لحظه اینطور نیست که هفته ای یک بار بروی پیش یک نفر و مشکلات یک عمرت رو مطرح کنی، این پایشی که گفتید رو هر شب یا حداقل هر سه روز یک بار انجام بده یک ساعت با شاگرد خودش حرف بزنه ببینه اون روز با چه موانعی روبرو بوده و فرصت کم نیاره.

اگر مشاوری هست معرفی کنید تا ببینیم چنین فرشتگان زمینی هم داشتیم و خبر نداشتیم.

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


چقدر قشنگ و سمبلیک و شیک و تر و تمیز حرف میزنن دوستان
"مشاور خوب باید لحظه به لحظه دانش آموز خودش رو پایش کنه"
کاملا موافقم، مشاور خوب بهتر است رفع اشکال کند تا ایجاد نیاز و بازاریابی برای موسسات مختلف و ... (سخن آخر تاپیک چرا مشاور نگیریم)
اوکی. عالی.
حالا از این مدل مشاوران حداقل 10 مشاور خوب مثال بزنید که این شرایط که گفتید رو داشته باشه 
و در کنارش
1- خودش رتبه حداقل زیر 10000 کشوری در زمینه کنکور داشته باشه، لااقل طوری نباشه که دانش آموزان برن پیش روان شناسی که n سال پشت کنکور برای قبولی پزشکی نشسته ولی قبول نشده و به ناچار تو این زمینه تحصیل کرده و الان مطرح شده، بقول شما اگر دانشجوی پزشکی بیکار داریم که عقده هاشو به هر نحو میخواد خالی کنه قطعا روان شناس اینچنینی هم باید داشته باشیم که با رتبه درپیت و تحصیل در پیام نور پشت کوه بخواد عقده های خودش رو سر بچه های کنکوری خالی کند. البته با احترام به تمام روان شناسان عزیز. حداقل اون زجری که بچه ها برای رسیدن به یک رتبه خوب باید حدود یک سال و بیشتر تحمل کند رو کمی چشیده باشه تا بدانیم صرفا حرف های مجلسی نمیزند و خودش پای کار بوده و هست. همانطور که ما از اساتید کنکوری با ادعای "ریاضی فقط 100 با من" انتظار داریم خودشان سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کنند و ریاضی رو 100 بزنند یا لااقل بالای 80 پاسخ بدن، از یک مشاور تحصیلی خوب هم انتظار داریم خودش لااقل یک بار این مسیر رو با موفقیت طی کرده باشد تا مطمئن شویم مشاور تحصیلی که توصیه ها و راهنمایی هایش باعث باز شدن لای کتاب های درسی می شود خودش حال باز کردن لای کتاب های درسی و کنکوری خودش رو داشته.

2- یک حداقلی از کنکور و برنامه ریزی بلد باشه و حرف هاش مثل بعضی ها فقط شعار نباشه اینطور نباشه که وقتی بچه ها باهاش مشاوره خصوصی گرفتند تازه گندش در بیاد و همه بفهمند فقط وویس های کانالش بدرد بخور بود و بس. یا حداقل بلد باشه فصل 4 زیست دهم چه عنوانی داره (آخه خیلی از این روان شناسان عزیز اصلا نمیدونن زیست چیه؟ سلول کجای زیست اومده؟) و مطالعه ریز مطالب هر فصل به چه نحوی باشه. نه این که صرفا بگه برو 40 عدد تست بزن و بیا تا ببینم چرا لای کتابت رو باز نکردی. مگر لای کتاب باز نکردن فقط ناشی از حوصله نداشتن و خسته شدن و وسواس و ... است؟ مگر زیست آزمون را خراب کردن فقط به این دلیل است که طرف با پدر مادرش مشکل پیدا کرده شب آزمون؟ 
3- در سال کمتر از 20-30 دانش آموز بگیره و براش بصرفه این کار یا به بیان ملموس، اطرافش پر نباشه از نوچه ها و پادو های تازه کار. امیدوارم متوجه باشید پایش لحظه به لحظه اینطور نیست که هفته ای یک بار بروی پیش یک نفر و مشکلات یک عمرت رو مطرح کنی، این پایشی که گفتید رو هر شب یا حداقل هر سه روز یک بار انجام بده یک ساعت با شاگرد خودش حرف بزنه ببینه اون روز با چه موانعی روبرو بوده و فرصت کم نیاره.

اگر مشاوری هست معرفی کنید تا ببینیم چنین فرشتگان زمینی هم داشتیم و خبر نداشتیم.


دوست گرامی من نمیدونم چرا شما حرفای من رو به خودتون گرفتید چون فکر میکنم شما مشاور نباشید که درباره حرفهای من جبهه گرفتید مگر اینکه حقیقت غیر از این باشه . اگر از من پرسیدید که کسانی رو میشناسم اتفاقا روانشناسان و مراکزی رو دیدم که کار تخصصیشون مشاوره تحصیلی هست و مشاورانش هم فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه های خوب هستن اما من اینجا به قصد تبلیغ  نیومدم که پاسخگوی شما باشم صرفا نظرم رو گفتم. درباره اینکه گفتید اون روانشناس کسی باشه که یکبار مسیر موفقیت رو خودش طی کرده باشه مطمئنا ما در رشته روانشناسی و علوم انسانی دانشجویان نخبه و رتبه برتر داریم که رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ بودن و در بهترین دانشگاه ها زیر نظر بهترین اساتید درس خوندن اما اگر منظور شما اینه که مشاوری باشه که خودش  برای پزشکی در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده و موفق شده باشه به نظر من اتفاقا اون دانشجوی پزشکی که شغلش مشاوره هست باید به حالش تاسف خورد چون بهتر بود در دانشگاه جای یک کسی رو که میتونست پزشک خوبی بشه اشغال نمیکرد و در رشته مشاوره یا روانشناسی ادامه تحصیل میداد مگر اینکه موفقیت از نظر شما فقط قبولی پزشکی باشه که در اینصورت ما هیچ فرد موفقی در هیچ شغلی نخواهیم داشت چون در کنار زمینه شغلیش باید پزشکی هم میخوند تا از نظر شما آدم حساب بشه در ضمن حفظ کردن چهار تا سر فصل دروس و ضرایب از هر عقب مانده ذهنی هم برمیاد قبلا هم گفنم که وظیفه مشاور خیلی بیشتر از این جزییات هست  من خودم نه پزشکم نه روانشناس فقط نظرم رو گفتم  ولی فرق من و شما این که شما به زور میخواین نظرتون رو مهر اطمینان و قطعیت روش بزنید ولی من فقط نظرم رو میگم و به عقل و شعور شنوده احترام میذارم . در نهایت شما معتقدید که یک دانشجوی بیست ساله که چهار ترم پزشکی خونده خیلی بهتر میتونه دانش آموزان رو راهنمایی کنه و مشکلاتشون رو ریشه یابی بکنه تا کسی که حداقل چندین سال به صورت تخصصی درس این کار رو خونده و بیش از چند صد ساعت برای گرفتن مهر نظام روانشناسی کارآموزی کرده و صد ها کیس مختلف رو بررسی کرده .حتما شما که یک سال برای کنکور خوندید بیشتر تجربه دارید 

در هر حال مخاطب من شما نبودید چون واکنش نشون دادید جواب دادم*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> دوست گرامی من نمیدونم چرا شما حرفای من رو به خودتون گرفتید چون فکر میکنم شما مشاور نباشید که درباره حرفهای من جبهه گرفتید مگر اینکه حقیقت غیر از این باشه . اگر از من پرسیدید که کسانی رو میشناسم اتفاقا روانشناسان و مراکزی رو دیدم که کار تخصصیشون مشاوره تحصیلی هست و مشاورانش هم فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه های خوب هستن اما من اینجا به قصد تبلیغ  نیومدم که پاسخگوی شما باشم صرفا نظرم رو گفتم. درباره اینکه گفتید اون روانشناس کسی باشه که یکبار مسیر موفقیت رو خودش طی کرده باشه مطمئنا ما در رشته روانشناسی و علوم انسانی دانشجویان نخبه و رتبه برتر داریم که رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ بودن و در بهترین دانشگاه ها زیر نظر بهترین اساتید درس خوندن اما اگر منظور شما اینه که مشاوری باشه که خودش  برای پزشکی در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده و موفق شده باشه به نظر من اتفاقا اون دانشجوی پزشکی که شغلش مشاوره هست باید به حالش تاسف خورد چون بهتر بود در دانشگاه جای یک کسی رو که میتونست پزشک خوبی بشه اشغال نمیکرد و در رشته مشاوره یا روانشناسی ادامه تحصیل میداد مگر اینکه موفقیت از نظر شما فقط قبولی پزشکی باشه که در اینصورت ما هیچ فرد موفقی در هیچ شغلی نخواهیم داشت چون در کنار زمینه شغلیش باید پزشکی هم میخوند تا از نظر شما آدم حساب بشه در ضمن حفظ کردن چهار تا سر فصل دروس و ضرایب از هر عقب مانده ذهنی هم برمیاد قبلا هم گفنم که وظیفه مشاور خیلی بیشتر از این جزییات هست  من خودم نه پزشکم نه روانشناس فقط نظرم رو گفتم  ولی فرق من و شما این که شما به زور میخواین نظرتون رو مهر اطمینان و قطعیت روش بزنید ولی من فقط نظرم رو میگم و به عقل و شعور شنوده احترام میذارم . در نهایت شما معتقدید که یک دانشجوی بیست ساله که چهار ترم پزشکی خونده خیلی بهتر میتونه دانش آموزان رو راهنمایی کنه و مشکلاتشون رو ریشه یابی بکنه تا کسی که حداقل چندین سال به صورت تخصصی درس این کار رو خونده و بیش از چند صد ساعت برای گرفتن مهر نظام روانشناسی کارآموزی کرده و صد ها کیس مختلف رو بررسی کرده .حتما شما که یک سال برای کنکور خوندید بیشتر تجربه دارید 
> 
> در هر حال مخاطب من شما نبودید چون واکنش نشون دادید جواب دادم*


دوست عزیز لطفا یک بار محض رضای خدا از کشوری که در آن زندگی می کنید تشریف بیارید به کشور خودتون و یک چرخی بین زندگی این نخبگانی که می فرمایید بزنید، اینان اکثرا یا مهاجرت می کنند به کشور های دیگر یا می آیند پشت کنکور تجربی تا بتوانند نه در راستای علاقه خود بلکه از روی اجبار بدلایل مختلف در رشته های دیگری تحصیل کنند که لااقل نانی در بیاورند تا در این شرایط اسفناک بازار از گرسنگی دچار سوء تغذیه نشوند و این مشکل کلی کشور ماست نه من و شما می توانیم بگوییم چرا آن مشاور تحصیلی رشته خود را به هوای مشاوره دادن رها کرده و نه لزوما قرار است آن نخبه را بدلیل ترک وطن یا پا گذاشتن روی علایق خود محاکمه کنیم و بگوییم حق این کار را نداشت. تنها کاری که از دست من و شما بر می آید و بویژه بعنوان (یک انسان) این است که در این زمینه با تکیه بر تجربه نه چندان خوشایند خود و دیگران در زمینه مشاوره تحصیلی یکسری مشاور نمای دزد، دلالان آموزشی و پتیاره های خوش رنگ و لعاب بازاری که از بدو ورود به سیستم کثیف مشاوره ای خود، دانش آموزان را به شکل کیسه بزرگی از پول می بینند آگاه و هوشیار کنیم، من اطمینان دارم شما نیز بعنوان یک فرد باتجربه این موضوع را قبول دارید برای ریشه کن کردن بازار این دزدان بهتر است مصرف کنندگان (دانش آموزان) را هشدار دهیم قبل از انتخاب هرگونه مشاوری ابتدا به این یقین برسند که از هر 10 مشاور تحصیلی کنکور در ایران حداقل 9 تای آن ها دزد و کارنابلدند و آن یکی هم اگر کاربلد و متخصص این کار باشد ممکن است روی یک فرد خاص اثر مطلوب نداشته باشد. در این صورت دانش آموزان در انتخاب خود بیشتر دقت خواهند داشت و شاهد کم رنگ شدن و حتی بی رنگ شدن فعالیت افرادی خواهیم بود که در این زمینه فقط تخصص در چاپیدن ملت دارند.
در ارتباط با این مطلب که شما می فرمایید اگر شخصی دانشجوی یک رشته خاص باشد (اسم نمی برم تا دچار برداشت اشتباه از عرایض بنده نشوید) باید به حالش تاسف خورد که دانشگاه جای شخصی که می توانست پزشک خوبی شود را اشغال نمی کرد و می رفت دنبال علاقه خود، حرف ها بسیار است. فقط در همین حد بدانید و آگاه باشید که اگر شخصی در رشته ای خاص پذیرفته شد (البته قطعا بدون سهمیه های خاص منظور بنده هست) به هیچ عنوان از همان بدو ورود خود به آن رشته تا جایی که ادامه میدهد جای شخص دیگری رو اشغال نکرده چراکه قطعا استحقاق و لیاقت قرار گرفتن در آن جایگاه رو داشته. در ثانی نه من و شما و نه هیچ شخص حقیقی و حقوقی این اجازه را نداریم در ارتباط با تغییر علاقه اون فرد در طول ادامه تحصیلش ابراز تاسف کنیم. چراکه سیستم آموزشی کشور ما بگونه ایست که فرد 12 سال شبانه روز تلاش می کند، درس میخواند و تست می زند تا در نهایت در طول چند روز و چند شب پس از اعلام نتایج اولیه سازمان سنجش و با کوری هر چه تمام برای یک عمر زندگی خود تصمیم بگیرد و انتخاب رشته کند. قاعدتا در این میان خیلی ها اشتباه تصمیم می گیرند و چوبش را من و شما نباید به این افراد بزنیم. ولی قطعا اگر فردی از هر رشته ای (برای بار صدم، نه رشته خاصی) بدون تخصص لازم بیاید و مشاوره تحصیلی دهد ما باید جلویش را بگیریم (با هشدار دادن به بقیه، کاری که از دست من و شما بر می آید و وظیفه مان است) 

و مطلب آخر این که آشنایی کلی با دروس تخصصی رشته تجربی لزوما به معنای کاری که آسانی به انجام رساندن آن را به عقب ماندگان ذهنی نسبت دادید نیست، قطعا منظور بنده از این حرف رو شما و افرادی که بقول خودتان فقط پراید در ایران دیده اند متوجه نخواهید شد و از دید خودتان شروع کردید به کار همیشگی که در آن ما ایرانی ها تخصص داریم "قضاوت کردن" ، البته هنوز هم معتقدم یکی از شروط اصلی برای یک مشاور نه لزوما خوبِ تجربی (یا هر رشته دیگری) شدن اینست که شخص مشاور تمام دروس این رشته رو خودش مطالعه کرده و در این زمینه به موفقیت رسیده باشه. اگر به من باشد باید به تمام مشاوران مدعی علی الخصوص قدیمی کار هایی که هنوز معتقدند کتاب درسی برای قبول شدن کافیست؛ قبل از این که صلاحیت لازم برای مشاوره دادن به کنکوری ها را بدهند، یک سال فرصت دهند تا بنشینند با متد های خود دروس را بخوانند و سپس کنکور بدهند تا ببینیم آن مشاور بی سواد کنکور که بواسطه مطالعه 4 جلد کتاب روان شناسی مدعی پرورش هزاران رتبه برتر شده آیا می تواند خودش در طی یک سال زیر هزار بیاورد؟ یا نه اصلا زیر ده هزار بیاورد؟ بعدا اگر خودش موفق شد بیاید و برای بقیه قمپز در کند. در دانشگاه های این کشور جزوه كه بار علمي ندارد و فقط از روی كتاب ديگر مثل املا رو خوانی ميكنند و دانشجو يادداشت، بدون هيچ علم سوادی كه اين كار را هر كسی با كمترين سواد و علمی هم ميتواند انجام دهد، بقول شما هر عقب مانده ذهنی می تواند از پس 4 کلام انگیزشی از حفظ شدن و نهایتا تبدیل به پرمخاطب ترین سخنران عنگیزشی ایران شدن بربیاد.

----------


## _Joseph_

*از سیب ترش استفاده ای نکرده ام و به نظرم گروه خیلی خیلی پرحاشیه ای هستن

ولی در مورد نظرات بقیه دوستان هم باهاشون موافقم هم مخالف

کلا من مشاوره کنکور به این شکلی که وجود داره و به این شکلی که داره خدمات ارائه میده قبولش ندارم و به نظر بیشتر دکون باز کرده اند تا مشاوره 

اینکه مشاور تحصیلی باید روانشناسی خوانده باشد بزرگترین اشتباهی است که یک دانش اموز تجربی میتواند مرتکب شود / یعنی کسی که انسانی خونده و در دانشگاه روانشناسی میخواند و نه اطلاعی از زیرگروه و رشته ها و حتی زیست شنسای و فیزیک و شیمی دارد و نه .و.... و شما از ایشون برید مشورت بگیرید؟؟ خنده داره واقعا 

به نظر من نباید صفر تا صد کار برنامه ریزی و روش مطالعه و .... رو به مشارو سپرد / خیلی از دانش اموزان صفر هستند و میخواهند هم صفر بمانند و با گرفتن مشاور این تصور رو دارند که مشاور بیاید و این ها را آدم کند خیر در حالی که بر عکس است 
شما باید خودتان کار کنید و درس بخوانید و در صدد رفع اشکال و ... باشید و وقتی دید که یک مشکلی به وجود امده و نمیتوانید حل اش کنید انجا باید پرس و جوکنید از دوستان و معلم و همکلاسی و مشاور و دانشجوی رتبه برتر و ......
نه اینکه از صفر صفر برید پیش مشاور 
کلا مشکل و سوال رو اول پیدا کنید بعدش برید پیش مشاور / اینکه شما درس نمیخونید و برید پیش مشاور که درس بخوانید به نظرم کاری بیهوده است
شما باید درد رو اول پیدا کنید بعد درمان / مشاوری که شما را نمیبیند و نمیشناسد چجوری انتظار دارید برای مشاره بهترین عملکرد را داشته باشد ؟؟

کل مشاوره عمومی کنکور اعم از روش مطالعه و منابع و برنامه ریزی و نحوه خوندن و ......... همه و همه ش رو جمع بزنید شاید یک فیلم اموزشی 5 ساعته هم نشه که آنهم تو اینترنت به صورت رایگان در اختیار همتون هست یعنی همتون میتونید روش مطالعه و منابع و ..... رو با یک سرچ ساده پیدا کنید حتی روشها و منابع بهترین رتبه های کشور رو تو اینترنت میتوانید پیدا کنید / پس چرا باز درس نمیخوانید با این وجود که همتون علامه اید ؟؟؟؟ پس مشکل شما مشاور نیست و شما نباید بروید پیش مشاور تا درد شما را پیدا کند / شما باید درد خودتان را اول پیدا کنید بدانید که چرا با این وجود باز هم درس نمیخوانید و بعد که مشک رو پیدا کردید به تناسب آن بروید پیش مشاور و یا روانپزشک و .....
اگر مشکل آموزشی دارید میتوانید بروید معلم 
اگر مشکل روانی دارید میتواند بروید پیش روانشناسی و روانپزشک
اگر یک سوال درسی دارید میتوانید رفع اشکال درسی بگیرید 
اگر یک سوال مشاوره و روش مطالعه دارید میتوانید بروید و در باره اون سوال کنید
و ........
ولی الان ما میبینیم مشاور های کنکور در هیچ کاری متخصص نیستند اما عملا شده اند همه کاره از افسردگی بگیر تا روش مطالعه و تغذیه کنکور و ساعت خواب و کتاب و منبع و ...... و نظر میدهند به صورت تخصصی انگار در همه زمینه ها متخصص اند.  مهندسی که حتی اندازه دانه جو از زیست شناسی نمیداند در مورد منبع زیست و روش مطالعه زیست حرف میزند در حالی که فرق بین بافت پوششی و پیوندی را نمیداند/  اخیرا هم یک ****** در استوری ها ازشون خواسته برند مقاله علمی بخوانند و استوری کنند و ........ آی خدا چقدر اینها ****** ان واقعا
کلا آره حالم از این بیزینس کنکور که یه عده احمق دارن ازش پول ملیاردی درمیارن به هم میخوره چون باعث شده یه عده ........  و یه عده که دانش اموزا هستن بد بخت و بیچاره بشن //

برای همین مشاوره کنکور رو درست نمیدانم چرا؟؟؟؟ چون اون مشاوری که رتبه برتر و ....... است کارتخصصی و هدفش و شغلش این نیست و به عنوان کار جانبی داره بهش نگاه میکنه تا پول در بیاره پس به دردت نمیخوره در واقع اون رتبه برتر به تو نیا داره و نه تو به اون / خودت تلاش کن روشهارو یاد بگیری و تبدیل بشی به یک مشاور/

محتوا های رایگان علیرضا افشار استاده کن واقعا من خیلی ها رو دیدم از همین محتوای رایگان دارن پول در میارن و همین حرفها رو میزنن به عنوان مشاوره و الحق محتوای رایگانش بی حاشیه و به درد بخور هستش
 در ضمن خود مشاور ها هم روشهایی که پیشنهاد میدن و به کار میگیرن همون روشهای موجود در اینترنت و ... است و فکر نکن میخوان کار عجیب و غریبی بکنن واست /
اگر هم برات پیگیر بودن مهم هست میتونی برنامه ت رو بنویسی بدی به یک دوست و یا پدر مادرت برات پیگییری کنن که درس خوندی یا نه*

----------


## mh81

> چقدر قشنگ و سمبلیک و شیک و تر و تمیز حرف میزنن دوستان
> "مشاور خوب باید لحظه به لحظه دانش آموز خودش رو پایش کنه"
> کاملا موافقم، مشاور خوب بهتر است رفع اشکال کند تا ایجاد نیاز و بازاریابی برای موسسات مختلف و ... (سخن آخر تاپیک چرا مشاور نگیریم)
> اوکی. عالی.
> حالا از این مدل مشاوران حداقل 10 مشاور خوب مثال بزنید که این شرایط که گفتید رو داشته باشه 
> و در کنارش
> 1- خودش رتبه حداقل زیر 10000 کشوری در زمینه کنکور داشته باشه، لااقل طوری نباشه که دانش آموزان برن پیش روان شناسی که n سال پشت کنکور برای قبولی پزشکی نشسته ولی قبول نشده و به ناچار تو این زمینه تحصیل کرده و الان مطرح شده، بقول شما اگر دانشجوی پزشکی بیکار داریم که عقده هاشو به هر نحو میخواد خالی کنه قطعا روان شناس اینچنینی هم باید داشته باشیم که با رتبه درپیت و تحصیل در پیام نور پشت کوه بخواد عقده های خودش رو سر بچه های کنکوری خالی کند. البته با احترام به تمام روان شناسان عزیز. حداقل اون زجری که بچه ها برای رسیدن به یک رتبه خوب باید حدود یک سال و بیشتر تحمل کند رو کمی چشیده باشه تا بدانیم صرفا حرف های مجلسی نمیزند و خودش پای کار بوده و هست. همانطور که ما از اساتید کنکوری با ادعای "ریاضی فقط 100 با من" انتظار داریم خودشان سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کنند و ریاضی رو 100 بزنند یا لااقل بالای 80 پاسخ بدن، از یک مشاور تحصیلی خوب هم انتظار داریم خودش لااقل یک بار این مسیر رو با موفقیت طی کرده باشد تا مطمئن شویم مشاور تحصیلی که توصیه ها و راهنمایی هایش باعث باز شدن لای کتاب های درسی می شود خودش حال باز کردن لای کتاب های درسی و کنکوری خودش رو داشته.
> 
> 2- یک حداقلی از کنکور و برنامه ریزی بلد باشه و حرف هاش مثل بعضی ها فقط شعار نباشه اینطور نباشه که وقتی بچه ها باهاش مشاوره خصوصی گرفتند تازه گندش در بیاد و همه بفهمند فقط وویس های کانالش بدرد بخور بود و بس. یا حداقل بلد باشه فصل 4 زیست دهم چه عنوانی داره (آخه خیلی از این روان شناسان عزیز اصلا نمیدونن زیست چیه؟ سلول کجای زیست اومده؟) و مطالعه ریز مطالب هر فصل به چه نحوی باشه. نه این که صرفا بگه برو 40 عدد تست بزن و بیا تا ببینم چرا لای کتابت رو باز نکردی. مگر لای کتاب باز نکردن فقط ناشی از حوصله نداشتن و خسته شدن و وسواس و ... است؟ مگر زیست آزمون را خراب کردن فقط به این دلیل است که طرف با پدر مادرش مشکل پیدا کرده شب آزمون؟ 
> ...


عزیز من خیلی از روانشناسا از رشته علوم انسانی رفتن و رتبه هایی خوبی هم داشتن و لزوما پشت کنکور تجربی نبودن
واقعا از شما انتظار همچین افکار پوچی رو نداشتم

----------


## mh81

بعضیا چرا اینقدر نادان تشریف دارن؟
من گفتم اکثر بچه ها خودشون میتونن برنامه بریزن و مشکل اصلی خیلیا فشار های روانی در سال کنکوره که به کمک روانشناس نیاز داره
من کی گفتم برید از روانشناس برنامه  درسی بگیرید؟؟؟

مورد دوم
اقای مهدی که اتفاقا خیلی برات احترام قائل بودم. کی گفته رواشناسا همشون سال ها پشت کنکور تجربی بودن. مگه نمیدونی که روانشناسی یکی از زیرشاخه های اصلی علوم انسانیه و خیلی از رتبه های خوب انسانی سالانه این رشته رو انتخاب میکنن؟

اها نکنه از نظر تو هرکس رشته دیگه ای خونده آدم موفقی نیست؟
و کسی که علوم انسانی هم خونده ته دلش پزشکی یا رشته های خوب تجربی رو میخواسته؟ اگر اینطور فکر میکنی که واقعا تباهی .‌اگه
  اینطور نیس بیا از *** پراکنیات دفاع کن

با تشکر

----------


## mh81

> دوست عزیز لطفا یک بار محض رضای خدا از کشوری که در آن زندگی می کنید تشریف بیارید به کشور خودتون و یک چرخی بین زندگی این نخبگانی که می فرمایید بزنید، اینان اکثرا یا مهاجرت می کنند به کشور های دیگر یا می آیند پشت کنکور تجربی تا بتوانند نه در راستای علاقه خود بلکه از روی اجبار بدلایل مختلف در رشته های دیگری تحصیل کنند که لااقل نانی در بیاورند تا در این شرایط اسفناک بازار از گرسنگی دچار سوء تغذیه نشوند و این مشکل کلی کشور ماست نه من و شما می توانیم بگوییم چرا آن مشاور تحصیلی رشته خود را به هوای مشاوره دادن رها کرده و نه لزوما قرار است آن نخبه را بدلیل ترک وطن یا پا گذاشتن روی علایق خود محاکمه کنیم و بگوییم حق این کار را نداشت. تنها کاری که از دست من و شما بر می آید و بویژه بعنوان (یک انسان) این است که در این زمینه با تکیه بر تجربه نه چندان خوشایند خود و دیگران در زمینه مشاوره تحصیلی یکسری مشاور نمای دزد، دلالان آموزشی و پتیاره های خوش رنگ و لعاب بازاری که از بدو ورود به سیستم کثیف مشاوره ای خود، دانش آموزان را به شکل کیسه بزرگی از پول می بینند آگاه و هوشیار کنیم، من اطمینان دارم شما نیز بعنوان یک فرد باتجربه این موضوع را قبول دارید برای ریشه کن کردن بازار این دزدان بهتر است مصرف کنندگان (دانش آموزان) را هشدار دهیم قبل از انتخاب هرگونه مشاوری ابتدا به این یقین برسند که از هر 10 مشاور تحصیلی کنکور در ایران حداقل 9 تای آن ها دزد و کارنابلدند و آن یکی هم اگر کاربلد و متخصص این کار باشد ممکن است روی یک فرد خاص اثر مطلوب نداشته باشد. در این صورت دانش آموزان در انتخاب خود بیشتر دقت خواهند داشت و شاهد کم رنگ شدن و حتی بی رنگ شدن فعالیت افرادی خواهیم بود که در این زمینه فقط تخصص در چاپیدن ملت دارند.
> در ارتباط با این مطلب که شما می فرمایید اگر شخصی دانشجوی یک رشته خاص باشد (اسم نمی برم تا دچار برداشت اشتباه از عرایض بنده نشوید) باید به حالش تاسف خورد که دانشگاه جای شخصی که می توانست پزشک خوبی شود را اشغال نمی کرد و می رفت دنبال علاقه خود، حرف ها بسیار است. فقط در همین حد بدانید و آگاه باشید که اگر شخصی در رشته ای خاص پذیرفته شد (البته قطعا بدون سهمیه های خاص منظور بنده هست) به هیچ عنوان از همان بدو ورود خود به آن رشته تا جایی که ادامه میدهد جای شخص دیگری رو اشغال نکرده چراکه قطعا استحقاق و لیاقت قرار گرفتن در آن جایگاه رو داشته. در ثانی نه من و شما و نه هیچ شخص حقیقی و حقوقی این اجازه را نداریم در ارتباط با تغییر علاقه اون فرد در طول ادامه تحصیلش ابراز تاسف کنیم. چراکه سیستم آموزشی کشور ما بگونه ایست که فرد 12 سال شبانه روز تلاش می کند، درس میخواند و تست می زند تا در نهایت در طول چند روز و چند شب پس از اعلام نتایج اولیه سازمان سنجش و با کوری هر چه تمام برای یک عمر زندگی خود تصمیم بگیرد و انتخاب رشته کند. قاعدتا در این میان خیلی ها اشتباه تصمیم می گیرند و چوبش را من و شما نباید به این افراد بزنیم. ولی قطعا اگر فردی از هر رشته ای (برای بار صدم، نه رشته خاصی) بدون تخصص لازم بیاید و مشاوره تحصیلی دهد ما باید جلویش را بگیریم (با هشدار دادن به بقیه، کاری که از دست من و شما بر می آید و وظیفه مان است) 
> 
> و مطلب آخر این که آشنایی کلی با دروس تخصصی رشته تجربی لزوما به معنای کاری که آسانی به انجام رساندن آن را به عقب ماندگان ذهنی نسبت دادید نیست، قطعا منظور بنده از این حرف رو شما و افرادی که بقول خودتان فقط پراید در ایران دیده اند متوجه نخواهید شد و از دید خودتان شروع کردید به کار همیشگی که در آن ما ایرانی ها تخصص داریم "قضاوت کردن" ، البته هنوز هم معتقدم یکی از شروط اصلی برای یک مشاور نه لزوما خوبِ تجربی (یا هر رشته دیگری) شدن اینست که شخص مشاور تمام دروس این رشته رو خودش مطالعه کرده و در این زمینه به موفقیت رسیده باشه. اگر به من باشد باید به تمام مشاوران مدعی علی الخصوص قدیمی کار هایی که هنوز معتقدند کتاب درسی برای قبول شدن کافیست؛ قبل از این که صلاحیت لازم برای مشاوره دادن به کنکوری ها را بدهند، یک سال فرصت دهند تا بنشینند با متد های خود دروس را بخوانند و سپس کنکور بدهند تا ببینیم آن مشاور بی سواد کنکور که بواسطه مطالعه 4 جلد کتاب روان شناسی مدعی پرورش هزاران رتبه برتر شده آیا می تواند خودش در طی یک سال زیر هزار بیاورد؟ یا نه اصلا زیر ده هزار بیاورد؟ بعدا اگر خودش موفق شد بیاید و برای بقیه قمپز در کند. در دانشگاه های این کشور جزوه كه بار علمي ندارد و فقط از روی كتاب ديگر مثل املا رو خوانی ميكنند و دانشجو يادداشت، بدون هيچ علم سوادی كه اين كار را هر كسی با كمترين سواد و علمی هم ميتواند انجام دهد، بقول شما هر عقب مانده ذهنی می تواند از پس 4 کلام انگیزشی از حفظ شدن و نهایتا تبدیل به پرمخاطب ترین سخنران عنگیزشی ایران شدن بربیاد.


https://iranmoshavere.com/%D8%B1%D8%...1%D8%A7%D9%86/
نخبگان یا مهاجرت میکنند یا میمانند پشت کنکور ( تجربی)
همین تیکه حرفت مشخص میکنه که...
یه سر به لینک بالا بزن و درصد این رواشناسای اینده رو ببین بعد بیا اظهار نظر کن. اگه نخبه بودن رو به رتبه کنکور میدونی قطعا کسی که این درصدارو زده از کسی که پزشکی ازاد مازادی هم اورده نخبه تره


پ.ن: همچین ادمی اگه میخواست کنکور تجربی بده قطعا موفق تر از امثال من و شما میشد
فرد باهوش و درسخونی که دورقمی رشته ریاضی شده و الان مهندسی شریف میخونه قطعا اگه تجربی میداد میتونست پزشکی دولتی بیاره
یادبگیر کمی با ذهن بازتر به مسائل نگاه کنی و بقیه رو تحقیر نکنی

----------

